
Why Developers Shouldn't Abandon Microsoft Yet - umeboshi
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/why-developers-shouldnt-abandon-microsoft-yet/2015/07/08
======
dberlind
Judging by the comments we get on ProgrammableWeb and that I get in inbox, it
seems like a toss up with developers that were once loyal to Microsoft. Some
are so die hard that if you even suggest the idea of a future whereby
Microsoft has challenges, they'd just as soon slit your throat. Others are
clearly spotting greener pastures elsewhere and have decided its time to move
on. But, while Satya Nadella has the challenge of competing forces to
reconcile (budget vs. the long game), he seems to be keeping the best
interests of developers in mind, or at least trying to.

